
Apple Removing Support for AMD GPUs in macOS Arm64 - ksec
https://twitter.com/never_released/status/1280207485278789633
======
Rebelgecko
That's a bummer for e-GPU users. It was a small niche but seemed like a very
promising one

------
m-p-3
Just when Linux kernel drivers for AMD GPU are actually becoming good. I know
I won't purchase Mac the moment they becomes ARM-only.

------
valuearb
That’s not what that slide means.

------
jitendrac
I think Apple's move to Arm64 will make Hakintosh community get in deep
trouble, and possibly newer devices sale for Apple's mac lines.

~~~
aldonius
I think the community consensus (if /r/Hackintosh is at all representative)
can be summarised as "well, we had a good run".

~~~
jitendrac
Still I think, It will survive. The shift will take at least 3-4 years, even
after that the Apple will likely support older architecture for at least more
3-4 year(like switch to Intel from powerpc). There are also chances of a
emulation based solution to run newer Arm64 apps to current mac computers,
because it is most likely not possible for every developer to re-develop the
apps.

This buffer of multiple years will also help enthusiastic individuals/hacker
time to do research an break newer mechanism of hardware lock for os.
ultimately, I think It will survive but with some road-blocks.

and in my opinion, if someone is trying to build hackintosh for now, he should
gracefully proceed. as current system is at least expected to work for next
5years.

------
henriquez
Isn’t this just a very early engineering release? Apple may just not yet
support all the PCI Express bus stuff required to make GPU hardware work.

I’m most curious about whether Thunderbolt will continue being supported given
that’s basically an Intel Kool-Aid standard. We may have some very
disappointed Pro Display XDR owners soon.

~~~
KSS42
TB3 is an optional part of the USB4 spec.

It's very likely that Apple will support USB4/TB3.

~~~
happymellon
Screwing around with ports is what Apple does best.

------
teruakohatu
I guess that leaves Apple GPU and Intel GPU drivers.

Hypothetical ARM Hackintosh users are going to have a hard time and won't be
able to rely on AMD GPUs without some sort of emulation or virtualization
layer.

